# SPAM I received???



## 2ndfiddle (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello. Last fall, I placed an ad on this forum for a timeshare for sale. I had a few responses, but nothing for quite some time, until I got this email yesterday:


_*This is a message from justinabbb at Timeshare Users Group Online Community Forums ( http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php ). The Timeshare Users Group Online Community Forums owners cannot accept any responsibility for the contents of the email.

The sending of this message did not reveal your email address to justinabbb.

To email justinabbb, you can use this online form:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=55725

OR, by email:
mailto:justinalove63@yahoo.com

Any reply you send will reveal your email address to justinabbb.

This is the message:

Hello,
My name is Justina,i saw your profile today at this site (www.tugbbs.com) and i love it also  became intrested in you,i will also like to know you more,and i want you to send an email directely to my email address so  that i can reply your mail and also give you my picture for you to know whom i am.Here is my email address(justinadavids23@yahoo.com) i believe we can move from here.my love distance or colour does not matter but love matters alot in life.i am waiting to recive your
 lovely reply soon, Yours
 Love.
Miss Justina*_


I'm really not sure how to handle this. Has anyone else had a problem such as this, or with this person? I understand, as is noted at the top of the email, that the group's owners are not responsible, but I'd just like a little guidance as to how - or IF - to respond. My inclination is to NOT respond.

Thanks for your help!

Bev


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 4, 2011)

user has been banned


----------



## Laurie (Oct 12, 2011)

*And another...*

I b'lieve I got one today, as well, entitled "Jeff". Here it is:

*This is a message from christilin at Timeshare Users Group Online Community Forums ( http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php ). The Timeshare Users Group Online Community Forums owners cannot accept any responsibility for the contents of the email.

The sending of this message did not reveal your email address to christilin.

To email christilin, you can use this online form:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=55939

OR, by email:
mailto:chrissylin@msn.com

Any reply you send will reveal your email address to christilin.

This is the message:

Hi Laurie;  I accidently ran into your post and read through it because I recognized the people you were inquiring about.  I know them both.  I thought maybe  you might be interested.
Sincerely,
Christilin*


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 12, 2011)

No offense, but if you needed to ask whether to respond, you probably shouldn't be allowed online without your parents supervsion


----------

